

Gitup – a new Git client for OS X - sbuk
http://gitup.co

======
Gys
On HN for the sixth time in two months ?!

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gitup&sort=byDate&prefix&page=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=gitup&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

The last one only two days ago with more then 200 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9653978)

Edit: typo

------
mightykan
“Some features require creating a free account. We won’t sell your email
address or spam you, scout's honor.”

Thanks but no thanks. I’ll continue using Tower.

------
BerislavLopac
Any plans for Linux support?

